# Show me "No Inlay" guitars



## metallatem (Apr 14, 2011)

Really like the look of a clean, bare fretboard. Who's got some good pics of guitars with no inlays?


----------



## yingmin (Apr 14, 2011)

Parker Fly.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 14, 2011)

ill give u a pic when i get home  I have a washburn WV vindicator with no inlays on a ebony fretboard its orGASmic


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Apr 14, 2011)

here's my agile septor elite


----------



## Kairos (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## MetalDaze (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## ry_z (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 14, 2011)

Kairos said:


>


what is this blackmachine/caparison looking thing? I love it! 

EDIT: Blackison


----------



## Viginez (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 14, 2011)

Got to love blank fingerboards


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 14, 2011)

Viginez said:


>


 

Holy shit that looks badass. :|


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## technomancer (Apr 14, 2011)

My KxK DCii-6


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 14, 2011)

heres my pair


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 14, 2011)

Hourglass1117 said:


> here's my agile septor elite



I. Want. That.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Viginez said:


>


 
what is that? I want it


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a Vigier Marilyn. Muhammed Suicmez used to play them.


----------



## Pantheist (Apr 14, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> what is that? I want it




It's a Vigier Marilyn, Muhammed from Necrophagist used a Black one for a while. Good luck on locating one and being able to pay the price tag though.

Edit:
Damn You! Haha


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## yingmin (Apr 14, 2011)

I've always been far more concerned with the functionality of a guitar than how it looks. Even at that, though, I always liked certain inlays more than others...until it recently occurred to me that I never actually look at the inlays when I'm playing, anyway.

Still, though, inlays can lend a lot of character to a guitar. Jackson sharktooths, Gibson trapezoids, blocks and split diamonds, Gretsch tabs, the JEM/UV designs...all of them are part of what makes the guitars what they are, and certain guitars look weird without them. Fuck dots, though. The only guitars that I think look good with dots are Fenders, and only because they were the original practical, working-man guitar.


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Apr 14, 2011)

I love my BRJ


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's another one...


----------



## darren (Apr 14, 2011)

I find that when i'm playing, i can't see the face of the fretboard anyway, unless i'm totally hunched over the guitar. I find i'm always gauging my position by the side dots, even if the guitar has face dots.


----------



## FACTORY (Apr 14, 2011)

Washburn USA X81 Face Eraser





Carvin DC400





Washburn USA 3ST Stealth


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 14, 2011)

were mine, but sold since then... 
















not mine:


----------



## Nyarlath (Apr 14, 2011)

Darren /thread


----------



## Vidge (Apr 14, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I've always been far more concerned with the functionality of a guitar than how it looks. Even at that, though, I always liked certain inlays more than others...until it recently occurred to me that I never actually look at the inlays when I'm playing, anyway.
> 
> Still, though, inlays can lend a lot of character to a guitar. Jackson sharktooths, Gibson trapezoids, blocks and split diamonds, Gretsch tabs, the JEM/UV designs...all of them are part of what makes the guitars what they are, and certain guitars look weird without them. Fuck dots, though. The only guitars that I think look good with dots are Fenders, and only because they were the original practical, working-man guitar.



I personally cant stand anysort of inlay anymore, just too distracting. I remember years ago when I had the Key of C down on the guitar, and thats really all I would use. Then when I tried to learn a scale with several sharp/flats, it was quite difficult, even though I knew it was all the same patterns just shifting up or down the neck. Its because I was soo used to the Key of C patterns in accordance with the inlays, that my brain would melt when I tried a different key. I would instinctively resort back to the key of C on complete accident just because of the inlays. I had to start looking away from the fretboard when I was playing in different keys 

EDIT: Guess I should actually contribute to the topic. My friends guitar, but Im on it more than him anyway, may as well be mine


----------



## Rook (Apr 14, 2011)

The Vigier and BRJ are amazing


----------



## Doom40000 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lame pic but whatever...


----------



## Miek (Apr 14, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> what is this blackmachine/caparison looking thing? I love it!
> 
> EDIT: Blackison



I'm 99% certain it was made by Will Stinnett at Stinnett Guitars.

http://www.stinnettguitars.com/index.htm


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 14, 2011)

KxK Sii-7


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 14, 2011)

Show me some guitars with NO INLAY on the neck (not even dots) - The Gear Page
































































not sure if want:


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Apr 14, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> not mine:


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad to see plenty of Agile love. Here's my contribution!!


----------



## vanhendrix (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's mine:


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 14, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=533607



That is BEYOND a blank fretboard.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 14, 2011)

Holy shit Soliliqoy posted my guitar already. 

Here is another...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 14, 2011)

This thread is like eating cabbage in a whore house... I have GAS and a boner...


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Thesius (Apr 14, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Parker Fly.



I've never seen a Parker Fly I liked until I seen this.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 14, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> This thread is like eating cabbage in a whore house... I have GAS and a boner...



 Kel lmfao..


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 14, 2011)

My Carvin DC727:


----------



## Spence (Apr 14, 2011)

MrMcSick said:


>


This has an inlay 

However it is a gorgeous guitar


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 15, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> were mine, but sold since then...



I see an inlay.


----------



## rekab (Apr 15, 2011)

Inlays.. Fuck em


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 15, 2011)

The guitar in your avatar has inlays.

Nice fail, sir.


----------



## ryantheyetti (Apr 15, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> That is BEYOND a blank fretboard.



damn it! i was just about to post a fretless vigier!


----------



## evilsaint (Apr 15, 2011)

My Caparison Angelus HGS (discontinued)
Guitar Gear Acquisition Syndrome: Caparison





2011 New Angelus (M3B) from Caparison ... Oval Inlay on 12th Fret
http://www.caparison.jp/caparison-eng/e-11product/e-angelus-m3b.html


----------



## Imalwayscold (Apr 15, 2011)

My MTM2's (not a great picture really)


----------



## Humanoid (Apr 15, 2011)

My Warmoth soloist.


----------



## Defsan (Apr 15, 2011)

Hell yes, screw inlays!


----------



## SavM (Apr 15, 2011)

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/26748_876392016700_48914742_50308233_1202224_n.jpg

This is a PRS clone?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Apr 15, 2011)

'Cause I can't do inlays...


----------



## Inazone (Apr 15, 2011)

Jackson USA AT-1





Jackson USA DR-2





Jackson USA SL-2 

Starting to see a pattern forming? Yup, I love the `90s USAs with no inlays. I also have a COW7, and used to have a Dean EVO with no inlays.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Thep (Apr 15, 2011)

hehe


----------



## Kairos (Apr 16, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> what is this blackmachine/caparison looking thing? I love it!
> 
> EDIT: Blackison





Miek said:


> I'm 99% certain it was made by Will Stinnett at Stinnett Guitars.
> 
> Stinnett Guitars



Yup. It's a Stinnett. Will just finished it a few weeks ago. It's really nice minus the Blackmachine rip-off headstock.


----------



## Ghost40 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Jou (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 21, 2014)

Me at a Long & McQuade playing a PRS SE Torero.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy sweet necrobumps, Batman 

... I fail to see the problem with that though


----------



## ihunda (Feb 21, 2014)

Me love a clean fretboard too, a few:


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice stuff in here! 

Every guitar in here would look better with offset small dots


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 21, 2014)

Past and present&#8230;.. when going custom I tend to go with minimalistic inlays, less cost and it looks better IMO


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 21, 2014)

My babies


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 21, 2014)

JP Universe said:


> Past and present.. when going custom I tend to go with minimalistic inlays, less cost and it looks better IMO
> 
> *amazing guitars*



I hate you so much.


----------



## mikolo (Feb 21, 2014)

rg7cst- my fav 7 string next to uv7pwh


----------



## Vede (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## crg123 (Feb 21, 2014)

NGD Skervesen Viper 7 "Octopus" | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## TedintheShed (Feb 21, 2014)

Agile Interceptor


----------



## Kimling (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey, I wanna play to!


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 22, 2014)

Excellent thread, I love blank fretboards, they just look so clean. 

Heres mine, but you guys are just gonna have to imagine it only has 6 strings


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 22, 2014)

Ghost40 said:


>



Dat strat


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Feb 22, 2014)

I really prefer blank fretboards, but I find it to be very unpractical in writing songs with my bandmates. It's just harder to see where you are fretting the notes.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Drusas (Feb 22, 2014)

No inlays are my favorite inlays.. So many sexy guitars in this thread! I'll contribute Monday when my NGD drops


----------



## cdf294 (Feb 22, 2014)

Here are 2 of mine and one of the wife's that are inlay free.


----------



## Bobolin (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Moto54 (Feb 22, 2014)

Running a test on my Vigier to see if I like it that way.
I do.


----------



## thraxil (Feb 22, 2014)

OAF/XEN:


----------



## JSanta (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## soliloquy (Feb 22, 2014)

my guitars


----------



## tmfrank (Feb 22, 2014)

Could someone PLEASE tell me what this beautiful work of art is...


----------



## Addison90 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ibanezgitarrero's custom build











http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...6-string-half-half-maple-ebony-fretboard.html


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 23, 2014)

tmfrank said:


> Could someone PLEASE tell me what this beautiful work of art is...



artinger apparently


----------



## maxdgad (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Drusas (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Itchyman (Feb 24, 2014)

On the right.


----------



## pittbul (Mar 2, 2014)

Caparison dellinger


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Mar 2, 2014)

My custom Agile


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 2, 2014)

My Carvin TL60  





















Tons of awesome guitars in this thread, especially mikernaut's white Jackson!


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 2, 2014)

I got lots! Only get my customs with no inlays. Carvin ahoy!

Carvin CS624 




Carvin CT424




Carvin CT624 Koa




Carvin DC600 Alder




Carvin DC600 Swamp Ash SB




Carvin DC600 Swamp Ash VS




Carvin DC600 Swamp Ash/Flame Maple Top




Carvin HH2


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 2, 2014)

Man, you should try Carvin sometime!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome collection! And mad props for being one of the only people I've seen put a Holdsworth headstock on a CT  I've always liked it a lot better than the normal carved top headstock on that body style.


----------



## Kaappari (Mar 2, 2014)

my raptor


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 3, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Awesome collection! And mad props for being one of the only people I've seen put a Holdsworth headstock on a CT  I've always liked it a lot better than the normal carved top headstock on that body style.



Oh, I love the Holdy headstock but then the 3x3 pointy started and that was it. Had to start getting that one on customs.


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 3, 2014)

*edit* Wrong thread sorry!


----------



## dan0151 (Mar 3, 2014)

My Jim root Strat


----------



## chassless (Mar 5, 2014)

obligatory post-my-loved-guitar ! not the best pic though. i got a new lens for my DSLR and should make use of it soon


----------

